# Artur Kapp (1878 - 1952)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The father of Eugen was composer too and Estonian nationalist as well.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I have his symphonies and his Don Carlos overture, and find them thoroughly enjoyable. His First Symphony is my favorite work of his and to my mind, he is a master of variations (as what the finale of that symphony attests). No doubt a worthy student of Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------

